# Old Video



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Just found this old video that I don't recollect ever making.






as you can see the water flow was to fast for them.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

very nice as usual


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Some nice colours there. What substrate is that? Some looks like Netlea but some seem darker.


----------

